# Dupont Inks - which one exactly?



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

So as the smoke is finally clearing up and Scott Fresner announced that they are relabelling dupont inks - I was wondering which one they are using exactly.

Dupont offers quite a lot of inks on their page and I am guessing that dupont artistri are the ones: DuPont™ Artistri™ Digital Printing for Textiles

However, theres a 500 and 700 series from which I am guessing its the pigment ink?

here are the datasheets for both:
700:
http://www2.dupont.com/Artistri/en_US/assets/downloads/pdf/DA_DataSheet_700SeriesInk.pdf

500:
http://www2.dupont.com/Artistri/en_US/assets/downloads/pdf/500p_enduse_properties.pdf

Also I couldnt find the white ink anywhere on their site.

Does anyone have further info to shed some light into this?


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Artistri™ P5910 white ink.


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

and thats the new bright white? or is that a new product number?

also, what are the correct products for cymk?

tnx a lot!


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone have a good online source to get this Dupont ink cheaper than the $295 per liter that USscreen charges?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> also, what are the correct products for cymk?


*Artistri P5100 Cyan Pigment Ink*
*Artistri P5300 Yellow Pigment Ink*
*Artistri P5200 Magenta Pigment Ink*
*Artistri P5400 Black Pigment Ink*
*Artistri P5900W White Pigment Ink ( Not the new Low settiling ink)*
*"YODan"*


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

Great information. Thank you!


----------

